# food aggression around children



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm desperately looking for some help. Our 21 month old golden just bit my 6 year old daughter on the arm tonight. This is about the 5th time that he has shown aggression around the children when food is involved.

When he was younger, I bought him pig's ears as a snack. Immediately, I could see the aggression. If one of my kids would even walk past him while he was eating one, he would growl. I spoke to a trainer and they said that is common with snacks like that. Since then I have NEVER allowed a treat like that in my house again.

The other times where he has snapped at a child has been when table food is involved. Tonight there was mass chaos in the house and a piece of pizza was on the table. He was near the table and my daughter went to pet him and he growled and bit her arm. Immediately he knew he had done something wrong and cowered and went to his crate.

Two other incidents involved him trying to get food out of the trash can when a child went to throw something away. He snapped/growled and bit their arms. 

Each time it has been a quick growl/snap. However, it has left a mark and scared the you know what out of the child.

He has never done this with an adult. Does anyone have advice as to how I should deal with this? It will break all of our hearts if we have to get rid of this dog. I need to hear from some experienced people. Am I crazy to think that we can correct this problem?


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I personally would run... not walk to a professional trainer to work on this issue... not just converse about it with one. And the fact that it's the third time he's bitten a child is a bit concerning. I don't have kids... however if I did there wouldn't have been a second or third bite. Not saying that you need to get rid of the dog or put him down, but I would make darn sure that he's not around my children at all when there is food around! Obviously I know that's easier said then done... but a measure you should be taking... at least in my opinion.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

no you aren't crazy at all! You can and should work on the problem. I'll be honest, these situations could have been avoided. You did all you could to stop the problem with the pigs ears, now you have to do the same with table food. If he needs to be in another area when food is out then implement that as I am sure you can't be everyone's eyes and see that food has been left unattended. 
as for the trash I would place it in an area he can't get to and work with him on learning he is not allowed to go thru it
I would also start implementing NILF (nothing in life is free), if you google you will come up with many articles on how to do this
You know you can do this! You already did with the high value treats! When the kids are older and can remember not to leave food out and accessible to him I can see you not having to relocate him for meals. I would just give him a treat that maybe he doesn't normally get around the kids in a gated off area while there is a food/kid combo, pizza is hard to resist! haha

good luck and stick around!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

oh and contact a behaviorist (not just a trainer) to help you and the kids out!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I totally agree that a professional trainer is needed and quickly. I would guess that you will be hand feeding this dog for a good long time and then having your children hand feeding him once he learns where his food is coming from. Food aggression is pretty common and my Oakly had a spell of it as a puppy but after I hand fed him for a couple of months it went away. I also make my dogs sit before I place their food dishes on the floor and they wait until I release them before they can stand up and eat. Good luck to you.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You need a behaviorist bad. Aggression around children food or not is a no no


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks AmyinAr.... that's what I was thinking when I said professional.... just a brain fart, and I couldn't think of the right word! :doh:


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

no prob! =)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhh and welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

GET THEE TO A GOOD TRAINER! One who will *not* issue harsh corrections for the behavior.. that just addresses the symptom and not the cause.

Hey Mary... how about a "Life with Lexi" story to give this poster an idea of training/managing a resource guarder...? ? ? 

In the interim, if food is out, the dog is confined. Period. No sense putting the kids at risk while also giving the dog a chance to continue to practice the unwanted behavior. 

-Stephanie


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Steph you read my mind I was just seaching for the thread so i wouldnt have to type it again...:

This is a copy of a post I made several months ago about my Lexi.... 

_You just described (to the letter) my Lexi 9 years ago...
I will be honest, it is a challenge to live with a resource guarder - not impossible, but it does require a lifestyle change. We choose never to forget or sugar coat the fact that our dog will bite if the circumstances are right...We choose to manipulate our environment to keep her from being in cirmcumstances that could force her to guard..
Although both of my, now adult, sons love Lexi - they accept her faults and all....however, honestly, they dont have the same trusting bond that they do with our other dogs...

While it is true that Joe is new to the family and will likely get somewhat better, my experience with Lexi is that she is not to be trusted with food or food objects (like food containers) that she has stolen - ever.

For example, My youngest was 17 and had lived with 'Lexi's rules' for 8 YEARS, yet still when he left his sandwich on the counter and she stole it - He yelled her name and moved toward her and she bit him...so only you know your son and how much he will be able to live with - possible seeing his favorite toy chewed on while he waits for an adult to come get it....his piece of pizza stolen from his plate when he went ot the fridge to get a drink...
Then the next question is -what about other children that come into your home? What if he steals their food/toys? 
What about other adults that may want to 'prove they are alpha'? 

Several things we've learned...
Dont raise your voice - it just makes it worse - seems to increase the value of what's been stolen...increases the intensity of how fast they gobble...and how far they will go to keep it...
Dont move quickly to confiscate what she has stolen - stay calm, move slowly
Dont use her name in anger - you dont want her name to be a trigger to guard resources
Everything must be kept off the counters/tables...
Keep your trash cans (bath and kitchen) in a closet or get flip top cans - Lexi will fight over stolen food/papertowels/food containers from the trash
You son is NEVER to try to take an object food or toy from the dog - NEVER..
If she steals it she keeps it....We will deal with the possible vomitting and diarreah and potential vet bills later...it is more important to avoid a bite.


Things you can do to make it easier:
Trade treats for toys...and trade alot...at least 3-4 times a day
Work on having him deliver to hand (to actively surrender objects) - tennis balls, his food dish, his leash - 
Keep your treats in the same place all the time...preferably in a jar that you can rattle....to possible distract him toward a reward - if you rattle, you reward.
Always reward a surrender - even if (especially if) he surrenders something while being naughty
When he eats, calmly walk toward him and drop yummy bits of meat or small pieces of cheese into his dish - if he wont tolerate you coming toward his dish then toss the treats - (people coming to my dish while I eat=good things)
Teach him tricks - sit, shake, spin - anything you can think of...
Dont offer things like rawhide, bones, extra special chewies - basically anything that can not be eaten in three or four swallows - they are jsut to 'valuable' and an opportunity to practice guarding. VERY-VERY rarely we offer Lexi something to chew...it is always done in her crate an she stays there with it until it is gone...


We have never had a problem with nylabones or taking any food from her that we have given her - in other words, we can take her dinner from her mouth have our hands in her dish and she is relaxed-no problem - this may not be the case for you....

Hang in there...._


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree that food, dog and children need not be mixed until you get the problem resolved. It he is only guarding food...thats better then guarding socks or toys. At least you can predict the issue and crate him when you are eating.

My Lucky has a history of guarding his food...and that pretty much and finally is resolved for my immediate family. He still has a growl for my older son when he visits...so its an issue that in my mind is never fixed in all scenerios but can be livable if you work at it and get some help.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

We do use barriers alot in my house...there are several gates...when there are young children in my house...Lexi is gated or crated...
99% of the time there would be no problem...but it is that 1% that I choose not to deny...

It is really tricky with young children in the house (I consider under 10 a young child)
They just dont have the impulse control that even a 10 year old posseses...

You may find that haviing structured meal & snack times always at the table and with your pup secured...is the only way to go....

Diligent care not to leave any trace of food or on the counter/stove and a very secure trash can are a must...

As I said it is a lifestyle change...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and Welcome,
I havent ever had this problem so I wont give any advice but wanted to welcome you to the forum and wish you good luck in getting this taken care of.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I also never had this problem, but hope you can solve you're problem.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for all of your advice. We have 4 children ages 4-10, so they are all considered "young." Effective immediately, Max will be crated while we are eating. I'm also going to move the trashcan tomorrow. We do have one that has a flip lid, but with 4 kids carelessly shoving trash in there, it is almost never closed. I have noticed an increased obsession with the trashcan lately. He is over there sniffing around every chance he gets. When I tell him to "leave it" he does walk away, but he returns a few minutes later. This aggression is always around human food (except for the pig ears). It is never around his dog bowl.

I'm going to start hand feeding him tomorrow. I gradually let the kids start doing it. I'll also call my vet tomorrow to ask about a behavioralist. Does anyone know any in the the Philadelphia suburbs area?

This definitely can be prevented, and SHOULD have been prevented tonight. I will be absolutely vigilant from now on. Should I restrict any of his other freedoms? He sleeps upstairs with us at night (on the floor). He has full run of the house while we are gone. He never has any accidents or chews anything up while we are out. Do I reel him back in a bit, or is that punishing him unnecessarily for something that seems to be a specific problem.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm not the expert for sure, but if he behaves himself otherwise I would just focus on the food situation. Because dogs can be more dominent when allowed on high places, I would keep him off beds, couches etc.

I think its a good idea to have your kids spend time practicing the basics of sit, down etc..with treats. It helps your Golden see them as leaders and not pups.

Guarding isn't necessarily "dominent" oriented, but since its your children that get the brunt my thinking is he doesn't see them as his leaders and he may feel it is "ok" to nip them away from his food. 

Good luck to you...I know its hard...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

:wavey: Thank you! We never let him on our sofa or on our beds, so at least I don't need to make any changes there. I think you hit the nail on the head about him not viewing my kids as leaders.

My brother has Max's sister, Ginger. When Max and Ginger are together they wrestle, play, etc. I've noticed that he treats my 8 year old son the same way he treats Ginger. He's always tackling him and running into him with his toys, trying to get him to play with him. It is always playful, and never aggressive. But, I've often commented that he views my son David almost as his "littermate." He also will hump my kids, but will stop when told to. He was neutered 12 months ago.

I definitely will work on having my kids practice the sit, leave it, drop it, down commands with him. :crossfing Thank you so much for all of your advice!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

maureen said:


> :wavey: Thank you! We never let him on our sofa or on our beds, so at least I don't need to make any changes there. I think you hit the nail on the head about him not viewing my kids as leaders.
> 
> My brother has Max's sister, Ginger. When Max and Ginger are together they wrestle, play, etc. I've noticed that he treats my 8 year old son the same way he treats Ginger. He's always tackling him and running into him with his toys, trying to get him to play with him. It is always playful, and never aggressive. But, I've often commented that he views my son David almost as his "littermate." He also will hump my kids, but will stop when told to. He was neutered 12 months ago.
> 
> I definitely will work on having my kids practice the sit, leave it, drop it, down commands with him. :crossfing Thank you so much for all of your advice!! I really appreciate it!


It takes time and really its just natural for Max to see them as pups...heck they act like them right?

This is horrible....but I actually ENCOURAGE my kids to give Lucky a tidbit. Now he's not aggressive around people food, so its not dangerous, and he is a respectful begger....but I figure every tidbit they give him, then he's given a message. They are in control...

Course he's a little hefty now and on a diet.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Lucky's mom said:


> It takes time and really its just natural for Max to see them as pups...heck they act like them right?



You've got that right!! :agree:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Look up "Nothing in Life is Free". It's a good handling method that teaches the dog the people, even the children, are higher in the order of things than he is. It is not a harsh treatment at all. You can find lots of information on about NLIF on the internet.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I had this problem with a six month old cocker poodle mix puppy that we rescued from the pound years ago. He did the same thing with pig ears and human food but I think our situation was much worse because he even had agression around his own food and anything he found in the yard such as sticks, ect. He was also agressive with me and my husband. We hired a trainer that was supposed to be qualified to deal with this specific problem. Well, to make a long story short the trainer made things ten times worse for us and the dog. I later found out that what he was telling me to do was causing even more agression. IMO I would NEVER roll a puppy on his back and force him into submission. I was instructed to hold this puppy down on his back until he submitted whenever he tried to bite when I took something away. This made him even more agressive and scared. Not to mention my six and four year olds coudn't do this so it did not help their situation with this dog. We ended up having to give him away to a guy my husband works with because he was less likely to go after my husband, I think because my huband wasn't the one trying to train him. Six years later the dog is doing better but still has to be caged when around any children or whenever they have company where food is involved. PLEASE make sure you get someone who knows what they are doing so you can keep your dog. Good luck.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I admire all of you who have had to deal with this issue. It involves alot of work and committment. Your goldens are lucky they have loving parents like you!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

maureen said:


> Thank you so much for all of your advice. We have 4 children ages 4-10, so they are all considered "young." Effective immediately, Max will be crated while we are eating. I'm also going to move the trashcan tomorrow. We do have one that has a flip lid, but with 4 kids carelessly shoving trash in there, it is almost never closed. I have noticed an increased obsession with the trashcan lately. He is over there sniffing around every chance he gets. When I tell him to "leave it" he does walk away, but he returns a few minutes later. This aggression is always around human food (except for the pig ears). It is never around his dog bowl.
> 
> I'm going to start hand feeding him tomorrow. I gradually let the kids start doing it. I'll also call my vet tomorrow to ask about a behavioralist. Does anyone know any in the the Philadelphia suburbs area?
> 
> ...


If he was resource guarding you or furinture/sleeping locations or toys...then yes I would start to micro manage his life...but from what youve posted, taht doenst seem to be the case.

I would start expecting more from him...by way of sits, downs, recalls and most importantly trades. Even teaching tricks will help establish a working relationship...plus tucker out his brain a bit. A positive basic obedience class can be fun and very insightful, but I suspect that, with 4 little ones, a night out to play with the dog, might be tough!

Personally I dont 'punish' (yell, hit or crate) for resource guarding...it just escalates and does nothing to diffuse or teach... Management is your ticket...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

heartofgold said:


> Well, to make a long story short the trainer made things ten times worse for us and the dog. I later found out that what he was telling me to do was causing even more agression. IMO I would NEVER roll a puppy on his back and force him into submission. I was instructed to hold this puppy down on his back until he submitted whenever he tried to bite when I took something away. This made him even more agressive and scared.



BINGO! OMG, if I had a dollar for every dog I've seen that happen to.... *sigh* Attempting to physically "correct" aggression out of a dog is so very, very ill-advised!


----------

